# Utilitaire d'enregistrement



## Helmer (1 Février 2011)

Salut,

Je recherche l'utilitaire sous Mac OS 9 qui permettait, à partir de n'importe quel logiciel, d'enregistrer directement dans le dossier choisi en cliquant simplement sur celui-ci quand il était ouvert sur le bureau. Cela pour éviter de naviguer dans les dossiers et sous-dossiers.

Merci


----------



## Helmer (1 Février 2011)

Je viens de m'en rappeler ou plutôt j'ai fouillé dans le cd n°1 de SVM Mac, il s'agit de "Click, there it is".
M'en vais voir si y'a pas une version OS X, sait on jamais.


----------

